# Proper Etiquette For Posting Multiple Guitars For Sale?



## mechanyx (Jul 30, 2022)

Sometimes people make for sale posts that are like "2 Ibanezes" or "7 Guitars" or something and I'm wondering if this is the preferred thing to do when you have multiple guitars for sale. It seems like it might hurt searchability or people might be annoyed at having to open the thread instead of just reading the post title to see what's for sale but on the other hand, if someone makes multiple posts, they're bumping other people's ads off the first page.

Is there a preferred style?

Thanks


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 30, 2022)

Search for Adam of Angels FS posts for guidance.


----------



## mechanyx (Jul 30, 2022)

Seabeast2000 said:


> Search for Adam of Angels FS posts for guidance.



Yeah, I've seen his posts. My question was is that style of multi item post preferred to making one thread per item?

Thanks


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 30, 2022)

I think either way is fine, but a group post does let people see guitars they might not have been searching for. From a search standpoint, I'd say it's more about what you write in the description than anything else. i.e. don't be one to just post a picture and say, "if you know, you know," because google, etc. won't know, lol. So list the exact model name, and throw in a descriptor. Like, if you're selling a pink Aristides h/08, write something like, "Pink Aristides h/08 8 string headless guitar" or something, so it comes up with all those filters.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 30, 2022)

mechanyx said:


> Yeah, I've seen his posts. My question was is that style of multi item post preferred to making one thread per item?
> 
> Thanks


oh yeah, I like the multipost in a formatted way vs. individual posts personally.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 30, 2022)

Generally if it's 2 or 3 feel free to post separate threads, if it's more than that and the mods notice the threads will get merged. Nobody wants to see 10 posts from the same guy filling the classifieds section.


----------



## mechanyx (Jul 30, 2022)

OK, cool, thanks everyone


----------



## mechanyx (Aug 2, 2022)

This is a test post for Adam's format. I will delete it once it looks OK.

https://reverb.com/item/58779566-ibanez-540s7-1st-s-style-7-string-rare-with-case


----------



## mechanyx (Aug 2, 2022)

Does anyone know how to create the preview type links Adam has on his post here:

https://sevenstring.org/threads/29-guitars.353937/#post-5424488

When I do insert link it just gives the URL or whatever text I type. He has like a preview image and Reverb logo. Thanks!


----------

